# first trip...day of firsts!!



## jesse1987a (Jun 5, 2010)

hey guys bought my first kayak last week and finally got out today for my first fish in it
A mate and I decided to have a go at dead woods I caught my first flathead on soft plastic which was also the first fish in my new kayak with the new rod the wife bought me as a surprise ...love the fire raider 2 !! absolutely no hits or anything on surface lures but got a lot of hits from flattys on plastics .


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

Welldone Jesse!!

great pics there too!
welcome to the forum.


----------



## davo79 (Jul 26, 2012)

Nice work Jesse.
I remember my first trip out on my kayak as I am sure most here would.
What kayak have you bought and what areas do you fish?
Cheers Dave.


----------



## mudpat (Feb 21, 2011)

Hot water bottle????????
Ya pussy! ;-) :lol:


----------



## jesse1987a (Jun 5, 2010)

Just one of them eBay $350 ones.. I fish the Newcastle erea ..haha yea my mate had a few hot water bottles so I pinched one lol it was good ....definately found my favorite type of fishing


----------



## jesse1987a (Jun 5, 2010)

Just one of them eBay $350 ones.. I fish the Newcastle erea ..haha yea my mate had a few hot water bottles so I pinched one lol it was good ....definately found my favorite type of fishing


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

Love the HWB idea!
Well done on some firsts.
Wife got you a new rod - she's a keeper!

Where abouts were you? I usually think "hydro dams" and "trout" when I see drowned timber like that, not flatties!


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

You didn't muck around, straight out and straight into it and finishing off with a great trip report, love the photos, well done!

You'll always remember the magic of your first trip.


----------



## BigPete68 (Oct 7, 2012)

Damn.... i must be doing something wrong. Never find any Flathead in the timber down this way :lol: .


----------



## jesse1987a (Jun 5, 2010)

thanks guys ..yea im hooked real bad lol heres the kayak I got ..nothing flash but a good start point I think


----------



## jesse1987a (Jun 5, 2010)

spork said:


> Love the HWB idea!
> Well done on some firsts.
> Wife got you a new rod - she's a keeper!
> 
> Where abouts were you? I usually think "hydro dams" and "trout" when I see drowned timber like that, not flatties!


mate I have the best wife there is shes bought me 2 new graphite rods and new reels to match heaps of lures my life jacket new braid the works in the last month or 2 alone ...


----------



## captaincoochin (Nov 11, 2012)

Get some lip grippers mate.


----------



## jesse1987a (Jun 5, 2010)

captaincoochin said:


> Get some lip grippers mate.


haha yea I have some lipgrips just left them in the ute by accident and the pliers were in my camel back


----------



## captaincoochin (Nov 11, 2012)

I started off in one of those yaks. They are a very stable platform, brand new kayaks don't get any cheaper. Great for estuary fishing.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

spork said:


> I usually think "hydro dams" and "trout" when I see drowned timber like that, not flatties!


ditto

or murray cod and yellowbellies


----------



## Jeffen (Jan 18, 2011)

Great first outing! Well done, and nice photos!

Have wanted to fish deadwoods for quite a while now.



spork said:


> Where abouts were you? I usually think "hydro dams" and "trout" when I see drowned timber like that, not flatties!


It is on lake Macquarie NSW.
Here's a video - it is a special place.


----------

